# Schneider Tilt Shift 28mm f/4.5



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

http://photorumors.com/2012/09/17/schneider-kreuznach-announced-eight-more-lenses/

And a whole lot of other ones too...
85/2.4 Macro
35/1.4 (so what, now we've got Canon L, zeiss, samyang, nikon, now Sigma and Schneider to choose from here? Aren't we lucky...  )
50/1.4 (it's a bit crowded in this length. "Me too!" says Schneider.


Too bad for that "Schneider Kreuznach" label on the front, probably expensive (although they normally come in just under Zeiss)


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 18, 2012)

This 35mm war is juicy. It's an amazing focal lenght both on FF and APS-C.

We ought to thank Samyang for that. They screamed to the world how they can do an excellent 35mm f/1.4 at an affordable price, putting most big players to shame.


----------



## wickidwombat (Oct 18, 2012)

i really wish someone would make a 20mm TSE lens
i'm not the biggest fan of 24mm and i think the 17 is too wide
20mm is my favourite focal length for wide shooting i wonder if zeiss could make a TSE version of their
21mm now THAT would be sweet


----------



## Aglet (Oct 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i really wish someone would make a 20mm TSE lens
> i'm not the biggest fan of 24mm and i think the 17 is too wide
> 20mm is my favourite focal length for wide shooting i wonder if zeiss could make a TSE version of their
> 21mm now THAT would be sweet



wider is good with me but I agree, a 20mm TS is something I'd really like too.
my 20mm Nikkor is a favorite.


----------

